# E-Mails mitlesen?



## chriss_2oo4 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich wollte mal wissen wie es technisch möglich ist E-Mails (unverschlüsselt) mitzulesen, also die Daten abfangen und lesen oder diese sogar zu verändern.

Also ich möchte *nicht *selbst irgendwelche Mails lesen oder manipulieren, ich möchte nur wissen wie so etwas technisch realisiert wird? 

Wird dazu die IP-Adresse des Senders und oder des Empfängers benötigt, oder noch mehr?


Lg und Danke
Chriss


----------



## Klein0r (12. Oktober 2008)

Also das macht nicht den unterschied ob du Mails oder anderen Internet-/Netzwerkverkehr mitlesen willst. Mit einem normalen Rechner im Netz wirst du nichts mitbekommen außer den an deine MAC adressierten kram. Der Rest geht vom Switch aus direkt an den Empfänger.
Weiterhin würde deine Netzwerkkarte das Paket auch ignorieren (wenn du das Paket bekommen würdest), da die Ziel-MAC nicht mit deiner überein stimmt = man würde garnich mitbekommen das überhaupt ein Paket angekommen ist (um die CPU zu entlasten).

Also bräuchtest du spezielle Hardware an einem Punkt wo sämtlicher Netzwerkverkehr zusammen läuft den du "abhören" willst.

*Allerdings würdest du dich damit auf jeden Fall strafbar machen.
Wie das genau geht darf man im übrigen auch nicht verbreiten oder beschreiben. Damit würde man sich genauso strafbar machen. Einfach die Finger davon lassen.*

lg


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Ich weiß dass das illegal ist, ich möchte das auch garnicht tun. 

Ich habe nur den Verdacht dass E-Mails irgendwo von irgendwem im Internet abefangen werden und die E-Mail-Adressen für Spam "mißbraucht" werden.

Ist soetwas technisch realisierbar... ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, weil sonst müsste man ja Daten nicht verschlüsselt durchs Internet schicken?


Lg Chriss


----------



## merzi86 (12. Oktober 2008)

Klein0r das ist so nicht ganz.
Es gibt sogenannte Netzwerksniffers, das bekannteste Programm ist Ethereal.
Dieses heisst mittlerweile Wireshark.
Mit diesen Programm ist es  Problemlos möglich Packete im Netzwerk abzufangen und teils auch zu lesen.
Ich weiss nicht, ob es möglich ist dies im Internet so einfach zu machen (müsste aber Theoretisch) und ich weiss nicht, ob man E-Mails lesen kann.
Aber ich weiss, das man im Lokalen Netz so einfach ICQ-Nachrichten abfangen kann und diese auch lesen kann.


----------



## Klein0r (13. Oktober 2008)

merzi86 hat gesagt.:


> Klein0r das ist so nicht ganz.
> Es gibt sogenannte Netzwerksniffers, das bekannteste Programm ist Ethereal.
> Dieses heisst mittlerweile Wireshark.
> Mit diesen Programm ist es  Problemlos möglich Packete im Netzwerk abzufangen und teils auch zu lesen.
> ...



Ist mir wohl bekannt.
Wie gesagt liest du mit einer normalen Netzwerkkarte damit nur Broadcasts und genau an dich adressierte Pakete. Pakete an andere wirst du nicht mitsniffen können, da die Netzwerkkarte die garnicht erst weiterliest wenn die MAC schon nicht überein stimmt.

lg


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

was mich aber noch interessieren würde ist, ob ich einfach "blind" E-Mails-Adressen aus dem täglichen Datenverkehr ziehen kann, oder ob ich dann wenigstens die MAC- oder die IP-Adresse des Empfängers benötige.

Weil genau das ist der springende Punkt für mich.


Lg und Danke
Chriss


----------



## Klein0r (13. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du die MAC-Adresse bei dir in die des Empfängers änderst könnte das gehen.
Aber da treten sicher irgendwelche Konflikte auf - da bin ich mir nicht sicher...

Nutz doch einfach ne verschlüsselte Verbindung zum Abrufen und senden der Mails.
Dann musst du dir über so einen Kram keine Gedanken machen 

lg


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi,




> utz doch einfach ne verschlüsselte Verbindung zum Abrufen und senden der Mails.
> Dann musst du dir über so einen Kram keine Gedanken machen



ist ja leider schon zu spät und ich frag eigentlich nur weil es mich halt interessiert . 

Also ist es deiner Meinung nach nicht möglich von wild fremden Leuten (keine IP-Adresse und keine MAC Adresse) die E-Mail Adresse durch das Senden einer E-Mail an solch eine Person ermitteln?

Danke und Lg 
Chriss


----------

